# Warhammer-Datenbank von buffed.de



## ZAM (9. September 2008)

*Nach Items stöbern in der Beta-Datenbank * 

    Auf *wardb.buffed.de *und dem Warhammer-Online-Portal *war.buffed.de* habt Ihr ab sofort Zugriff auf eine immer größer werdende Anzahl gelisteter Gegenstände aus der offenen Betaphase vo Warhammer Online. Jetzt schon könnt Ihr Rüstungen, Schmuck oder Waffen  aus dem Spiel anschauen.  Mehr Informationen zu Spells und Karrieren  erwarten Euch schon bald &#8211; der wiederholte Besuch lohnt sich also.   


*ZUM DOWNLOAD: BLASC 2.5 * 

  Helft mit, die neue Datenbank zu erweitern: Installiert Euch die Community-Software *BLASC 2 (Hier geht's zum Download)*  mit dem Plugin für Warhammer Online &#8211; und spielt wie gewohnt drauf los.  BLASC übermittelt Eure Item-Entdeckungen direkt an unsere  Datenbank-Server. Bei Fragen und Problemen kann Euch im *BLASC-Forum* geholfen werden.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. September 2008)

Danke für das Tool, und die Datenbank...ich schau gleich mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (10. September 2008)

na da helf ich der datenbank mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (10. September 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> na da helf ich der datenbank mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm ich werd mir auch überlegn zu helfen wenn blasc nicht wieder mal disconnects und spiel abstürze verursacht so wies bei wow bei mir ist


----------



## neon1705 (10. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> hmm ich werd mir auch überlegn zu helfen wenn blasc nicht wieder mal disconnects und spiel abstürze verursacht so wies bei wow bei mir ist




nö bis jetz keine probleme und war stürtzt auch nix ab keine disconnecs keine wirklich störenden lags oder sonstiges massenschlachten verlaufen auch super also ich bin beeindruckt das es so gut läuft

und blasc tut seine arbeit und ich tuh helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Hab ich in den Beta was verpasst? Die Items droppen doch alle random, und sowas wie die Instanzen von WoW gibts ja auch nicht. Daher, was bringt eine DB von Items von denen man niemals wissen wird wo man sie finden kann?


----------



## Ascían (12. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Hab ich in den Beta was verpasst? Die Items droppen doch alle random, und sowas wie die Instanzen von WoW gibts ja auch nicht. Daher, was bringt eine DB von Items von denen man niemals wissen wird wo man sie finden kann?



Dein Post trieft vor Ahnungslosigkeit.

Natürlich weiß man bei vielen Items woher man sie kriegt (Renown-Stores), oder was man dafür tun muss, insofern macht eine DB auch absolut Sinn.


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Hab ich in den Beta was verpasst? Die Items droppen doch alle random, und sowas wie die Instanzen von WoW gibts ja auch nicht. Daher, was bringt eine DB von Items von denen man niemals wissen wird wo man sie finden kann?


Man weiß dann dass es sie gibt. Und dann kann man anfangen zu farmen.


----------



## Nhu (12. September 2008)

ZU FIXEN: Die Reiter bei der Datenbank (Fertigkeiten, Skillungen usw.) öffnen sich manchmal hinter den Anzeigefenstern, so dass man sie nicht anklicken kann.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. September 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Man weiß dann dass es sie gibt. Und dann kann man anfangen zu farmen.


Äh, farmen, wie schon gesagt viele Items sind Worlddrops, und die meisten sind RvR bzw Questbelohnungen, am besten ist man Spielt einfach dann bekommt man schon die beste ausrüstung, bei vielen kann man nicht gezielt farmen da es zb die RvR Teile nur gibt wenn man in den Public Quests mal erster war und einen blauen beutel bekommen hat, oder wenn man einen bestimten RvR Rang erreicht hat. Insofern ist "farmen" ein ziemlich schwammiger begriff.


----------



## atilla86 (14. September 2008)

naja bei der datenbank weist du dann aber welche PQ du machen musst und welchen platz also macht es schon sinn.

Welche mops droppen welche craftingitems mit was für einer warscheinlickeit wird dort auch abgespeichert!

Naja mir solls egal sein was du machst ich hab ihn mir bereits draufgespielt und helfe gerne die datenbank zu füllen


----------



## legimas (15. September 2008)

Blöde Frage: Gibts in WAR auch eine vergleichbare Add-On-Schnittstelle wie bei WoW?
Das ging irgendwie an mir vorbei.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. September 2008)

legimas schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Gibts in WAR auch eine vergleichbare Add-On-Schnittstelle wie bei WoW?
> Das ging irgendwie an mir vorbei.


Ja es gibt eine, aber Mythic meinte mal das sie wird nicht so großartige Veränderungen zulassen werden wie WoW das bietet.


----------



## Bodnia (17. September 2008)

Moinsen!Wollt mal fragen ob schon wer den Koch gefunden hat wenns überhaubt ein gibt!Ich hab ein Schädel gefunden da drunter steht das ich dafür ein koch brauch um ihn zu vollenden!Hab mal irgenwo aufgeschnappt das man auch sachen an rüsungen anbringen kann zum verschönern!
Hoffe es hat jemand ne antwort!Danke


----------



## Larison (18. September 2008)

legimas schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Gibts in WAR auch eine vergleichbare Add-On-Schnittstelle wie bei WoW?
> Das ging irgendwie an mir vorbei.



Genauere Infos findet man hier.
Noch nicht ganz vollständig aber Deutsch. http://www.warwiki.de/wiki/Hauptseite
Etwas mehr in Englisch. http://thewarwiki.com/wiki/Main_Page

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Larison (18. September 2008)

Moin Buffed Mitarbeiter,
ich vermisse Teile in der Datenbank, die mein Blasc Client schon länger gesammelt hat.

Beispiel.
[166768] = "d=;il=7;bop;esl=3;race=3;l=5;icon=1229;r=5;fl=772;n=Schwirra des neugefundenen Ziels^m;sk=7;sp=489;b=2:6:2,2:7:1,2:8:10;t=7;id=1075;dps=12;tli=1;sc=1;sp=3.8999
998569489;",

Ist ein Lila Bogen.
Zu sehen ist er hier Larisquig

Das ist jetzt kein "Mimimi", mein toller Bogen ist nicht zu sehen. So toll ist er wirklich nicht mehr.
Aber ich finde es gut wenn die Datenbank so hilfreich wird wie bisher in WOW.

Wenn ich bei der Fehlersuche helfen kann, meldet Euch.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Thunderace (19. September 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team,
wird es auch soetwas geben wie bei WoW das die Chars in das Profil übertragen werden ????


----------



## soulstyled (22. September 2008)

Ich wünsch mir außerdem eine NPC Suche mit Kartenansicht und Koordinaten. Oder bin ich blind und das gibts schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TimmAy (4. Oktober 2008)

das spiel ist einfach noch zu neu um schon die ganzen standards wie bei der wow datenbank überhaupt zu besitzen ^^.

Es kommt mit Sicherheit wieder eine NPC Karte mit Liste 
und ganz klar eine Questdatenbank.

Nicht Wahr buffed ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray Drakoon (7. Oktober 2008)

Also die Datenbank ist echt cool, aber ne Quest und NPC Datenbank fehlt wirklich, weil es gibt immer wieder Quests, wo man stundenlang rumsucht und nichts findet. Hab ich nämlich schon des öfteren gehabt..xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arondight- (12. Oktober 2008)

Ist es momentan nicht möglich, die eigenen Charaktäre dem buffed-Profil zuzuordnen, oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Oktober 2008)

Geht leider noch nicht


----------



## splen (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wird der Char generell nicht übertragen. Hab den Blasc-Client schon komplett neu installiert usw., aber meine Zauberin wird nur allgemein in der Gildenliste angezeigt. Details und Signatur gibts nicht -.-


----------



## Asardo (14. Oktober 2008)

Also die Datenbank find ich gut aber mal eine frage kann man irgend wie hinzufürgen oder ich find es nicht wo dieser gegenstand dropt oder bekommt


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Oktober 2008)

Asardo schrieb:


> Also die Datenbank find ich gut aber mal eine frage kann man irgend wie hinzufürgen oder ich find es nicht wo dieser gegenstand dropt oder bekommt


Wäre fast zu komplieziert, viele Gegenstände können auch von Spielern gedroppt werden, und irgendwann hätten wir dann sämtliche Warhammerspieler als "dropt von" in der Liste, aber die PQ Waffen und Qestbelohnungen könnte man vll schon eintragen.


----------



## Evíga (16. Oktober 2008)

Bitte dringend mal die Fähigkeiten updaten, da sind vor allem im Karrienplaner noch Effekte aus der Open Beta drin!


----------



## Kaeleer (17. Oktober 2008)

gibt es ne Möglichkeit, die searchbox der WAR-Datenbank auf der eigenen Homepage einzubinden ?
Also wie bei der Konkurrenz von curse.com ?

Für WOW habe ich sowas gefunden, nur für WAR nicht.


----------



## Rem (17. Oktober 2008)

Eine schnittstelle zur abfrage von character daten wäre wünschenswert. Das grepn der daten von der seite ist irgendwie suboptimal, vorallem da ihr anscheinend des öfteren die Seite ändert und somit mein regex nicht mehr stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohh, hab ich mich jetzt verraten? Ich nehm mal an, soetwas ist unerwünscht?!


----------



## Rem (21. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> vorallem da ihr anscheinend des öfteren die Seite ändert und somit mein regex nicht mehr stimmt



ihr habt es schon wieder getan...arg. grml


----------



## Rem (21. Oktober 2008)

Seite bei ungültiger ID: http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/6160112  <- kommt nich so gut


----------



## arieos (21. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt nur noch die addons so wie für wow auch für WAR anbieten  und dann ist alles gut. Und Marcel kann die Addon WErkstatt aml für Warhammer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (23. Oktober 2008)

Gucken die Verantwortlichen für die wardb eigentlich auch ab und an mal hier rein?

Wieso wurde aus der Charübersicht der Rang-Fortschritt rausgenommen?  Stufe X (xxx/xxx XP). Also ich meine den Teil in den Klammern.


----------



## Evíga (23. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> Gucken die Verantwortlichen für die wardb eigentlich auch ab und an mal hier rein?



Vermutlich nein.


----------



## Ronma (23. Oktober 2008)

Och naja. Dat brauch Zeit denk ich mal. Die Mitarbeiter die dat Dingelchen auf'm Stand halten müssen kosten ja auch Geld. Die werden für ihr Geld schon was schaffen *naiv drein guck* ^^

Ich würde mir für die Zukunft mehr Variationen für die Signatur wünschen. Wenn's z.b. die linke weibliche Sigmapriesterin auch in Blond gäbe und mit was anderem an als diesem Kartoffelsack auf dem Bild wär's genau der Char, den ich spiele.^^

Tja... Modebewusstsein ist eben das wichtigste Element bei Datenbanken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieser Satz is nich einfach so daher geredet. Nein, denn das is indirekt nen riesen Lob für die WAR Datenbank von mir, denn bis auf die Signaturen, bin ich mit der Datenbank voll und ganz zufrieden, für das, was ich dort "nachguckern" willen wolle.^^

PS: Wer ein Mimimi in diesem Text entdeckt, dem/der sei gesagt: "Glückwunsch!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freigeist83 (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Signaturen finde ich sehr nett, nur sollten sie etwas "erwachsener" wirken, ähnlich denen von WARDB. Mehr Mut zum Minimalismus. Zudem sollte dringend der Rufrang mit dabei stehen, den die Stufe interessiert ab 40 kaum jemanden, davon da an ist nur noch der RR interessant. Ansonsten finde ich die DB schon sehr interessant, mal schauen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Rem (26. Oktober 2008)

in der xml der gildenübersicht fehlt ein attribute mit der charId, also die id in der wardata datenbank, falls vorhanden: http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/*6160* <-

könnt ihr das attribute bitte noch setzen? danke!


----------



## Rem (27. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> in der xml der gildenübersicht fehlt ein attribute mit der charId, also die id in der wardata datenbank, falls vorhanden: http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/*6160* <-
> 
> könnt ihr das attribute bitte noch setzen? danke!



never mind, wurde nach support-rückfrage gefixt...


----------



## Flint74 (5. November 2008)

Hallo!

Habs bei den Addons versucht, vielleicht bin ich ja hier richtiger...

Warum wird meine Gilde nicht angezeigt?
Hätte das gerne in der Signatur.

SC: Uglok
http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/11369

Gilde "Metzgermeister" (update 5.10.?)
http://wardata.buffed.de/guild/view/911

Hoffe, hier werd ich geholfen.
bd


----------



## Santyago (12. November 2008)

In der MItgliederliste wird die Spalte "letzer Login" nach Alphabet sortiert, nicht wie ein Datum. Wäre sehr hilfreich wenn das geändert wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aoroz (12. November 2008)

Ach  Leutz was erwartet Ihr denn?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mich nicht erinnern WAR schon vor 4Jahren gespielt zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wartet doch einfach mal n`bisschen, dann gehen eure Träume sicher in Erfüllung 


Greetz, GL und HF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (18. November 2008)

Wird die Datenbank eigentlich noch aktualisiert, sieht irgendwie nach stillstand aus ?


----------



## ChrissofVista (19. November 2008)

Hier reden alle von Signaturen und ich sehe sie auch bei den beiträgen der anderen - anscheinend bekomme nur ich sas nicht hin...
Habe Blasc 2.5 - Pfad zur Warhammer.exe ist angegeben - PlugIn zu WAR ist installiert - Blasc zeigt mir dann auch, dass Daten per FTP übertragen wurden, aber wenn ich mich mich mit meinem buffed.de Account anmelde, sehe ich unter "Charakter" schlicht Nichts, das Einzige, was ich finde ist die Online-Spielzeit bei WAR...

Was genau mach ich denn falsch??


----------



## Niburu (24. November 2008)

Du musst hier auf der buffed.de HP in der Wardatenbank nach deinem Char suchen. Wenn du ihn gefunden hast ist unter deinem Equip und den Stats etc. ein oder zwei Bilder mit Liink darunter. Diese kopierst du in deinem buffed Account in den Signatur bereich.


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn es hier vielleicht nicht hin gehört.....beim Karriereplaner hat man 29 Punkte zu verteilen! Warum? sind doch nur 25! 
Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Januar 2009)

Ab Rufrang 40 bekommt man einen weiteren Punkt, und dann nochmal alle 10 Rufränge wieder einen bis man 4 zusätzliche hat, genau wie diverse andere Boni, wie zb mehr Aktionspunkte.


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ab Rufrang 40 bekommt man einen weiteren Punkt, und dann nochmal alle 10 Rufränge wieder einen bis man 4 zusätzliche hat, genau wie diverse andere Boni, wie zb mehr Aktionspunkte.



Na da stehe ich ja jetzt wie ein Idiot da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Bin RR50 und habe es nicht gemerkt!


----------



## Ideria (25. Januar 2009)

Wird auch irgendwann mal angezeigt wo man die verschiedenen Ausrüstungen her bekommt?


----------



## Helwalker89 (27. März 2009)

wann wird die datenbank eigentlich auf den slayer und den spalta aktualisiert??
der patch is ja jetzt schon ne weile live abba getan hab sich in der datenbank noch nix
gibts dafür nen grund?


----------



## Hellbabe (28. März 2009)

ich denk ma die buffed leute haben genug mit Ihrem Lieblingsspiel mit den 3 Buchstaben zu tun..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (28. März 2009)

WAR??^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. März 2009)

Im moment ist wohl eher die Runs of Magic Anbindung Thema bei Buffed, wundert mich ja schon langsam, sie brauchen bald mehrere Mitarbeiter die sich nur noch mit Blasc beschäftigen, da sie die ganzen WoW, WAR, HDRO, AOC, ROM Features einbinden wollen.


----------



## Gargash_da_mosha (29. März 2009)

Ich hab ma ne Frage:

Warum wird die War Datenbank denn nicht aktualisiert??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab letztens nach ner Axt gesucht für meinen SO ... Style war natürlich auch wichtig ...
Also dacht ich mir :" guckste bei buffed nach... die haben 3D-Viewer... PUSTEKUCHEN!
Ich hab grademal eine Axt gefunden, die ich mir angucken konnte - NUR EINE

-> dabei is die RoM Datenbank Makellos...
    wie kommts???

Ich freu mich schon darauf ein paar antworten zu erhalten ...

mfg Gargash


----------



## HappyChaos (29. März 2009)

wäre schon toll,wenn die datenbank wenigstens einmal im monat aktuallisiert werden würde,sie ist schon seeehr veraltet


----------



## Sykäus (1. April 2009)

Ich warte auch schon ungeduldig. Das letzte Update ist schon ein "bißchen" her...


----------



## Norjena (2. April 2009)

Stimmt schon, vor allem mal die Karrienplaner, habe mich denen gerichtet und danach auch mit meine Klasse ausgewählt (von dem Patch wusste ich nicht direkt was)

Als ich dann ingame den Planer beim Lehrer gesehn hab dachte ich ich spinne...da war praktisch nix mehr wie im Buffed Planer (Hexenkriegerin).


----------



## Helwalker89 (20. April 2009)

nochmal an das buffed team:
pls updated doch mal die war datenbank
letztes update war zur einführen vom schwarzen gardisten und Rdso und der patch war schon letztes jahr


----------



## ersoichso (27. April 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> nochmal an das buffed team:
> pls updated doch mal die war datenbank
> letztes update war zur einführen vom schwarzen gardisten und Rdso und der patch war schon letztes jahr


ich glaube ja das ausser lars und der beni sich eh kaum einer von buffed was "fuer" WAR interessiert bzw. was macht
(reine mutmassung lieber zam und andere die daran vtll. was machen aber ich nicht sehe ned boese nehmen ;P )

aber der beigeschmack,der vernachlaessigung des spiels,sei es nur seiten mythic kommt mir hier auch irgendwie vor


----------



## Norjena (27. April 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> ich glaube ja das ausser lars und der beni sich eh kaum einer von buffed was "fuer" WAR interessiert bzw. was macht
> (reine mutmassung lieber zam und andere die daran vtll. was machen aber ich nicht sehe ned boese nehmen ;P )
> 
> aber der beigeschmack,der vernachlaessigung des spiels,sei es nur seiten mythic kommt mir hier auch irgendwie vor



Die Datenbank wurde in der Zwischenzeit auf den neusten Stand gebracht.

Danke dafür an das Buffed Team.

Einziger "Fehler" Schattengrube macht dort laut Tolltip 0 Schaden, das ist aber auch ingame so. (aber auchd a nur laut Tooltip)


----------



## Teal (27. April 2009)

Könnt Euch bei Benni bedanken, der steckte dahinter. War wohl etwas knifflig die neuen Infos reinzubekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (27. April 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Könnt Euch bei Benni bedanken, der steckte dahinter. War wohl etwas knifflig die neuen Infos reinzubekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann gibts mal an dieser stelle ein lob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hurrayyy*


----------



## Bujaka (13. Juli 2009)

Langsam wäre es mal wieder zeit für ein update der Datenbank, seit Patch1.3 hat sich nichts getan!
Hab schon mal wo anders geschrieben, aber da kam von Zam nur er guckt mal ... frühestens freitag, seitdem wieder Totenstille.

Update Warhammer Datenbank

Auch wir WAR Spieler wollen bisschen Aufmerksamkeit nicht nur die 2-3 anderen Spiele an deren Datenbank anscheinen bei jeden Bisschen nach en paar Minuten daran gearbeitet wird!


----------



## Teal (13. Juli 2009)

Bujaka schrieb:


> Langsam wäre es mal wieder zeit für ein update der Datenbank, seit Patch1.3 hat sich nichts getan!
> Hab schon mal wo anders geschrieben, aber da kam von Zam nur er guckt mal ... frühestens freitag, seitdem wieder Totenstille.
> 
> Update Warhammer Datenbank
> ...


hiho!
Schreib das mal in dieses Forum. Dann kriegen das auch die richtigen Leute mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bujaka (14. Juli 2009)

hab geschrieben, Thread wurde zusammengeschoben aber sonst keine Reaktion bisher,
langsam finde ich das alles andere für Buffed zählt nur nicht die WAR user  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thread in Meinungen und ...


----------



## Pente (17. Juli 2009)

Geduld ist eine Tugend. Gut Ding will Weile haben. Es kann nicht immer alles jetzt sofort und gleich gemacht werden. Die Liste der Dinge die zu erledigen sind ist nahezu endlos lang und somit dauern die ein oder anderen Änderungen halt mal ein paar Tage länger.


----------



## Bujaka (3. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Geduld ist eine Tugend. Gut Ding will Weile haben. Es kann nicht immer alles jetzt sofort und gleich gemacht werden. Die Liste der Dinge die zu erledigen sind ist nahezu endlos lang und somit dauern die ein oder anderen Änderungen halt mal ein paar Tage länger.




langsam könnte sich aber wirklich ein klitze kleines bisschen was tun oder mal eine Stellung kommen ob WAR schon von Buffed komplett abgeschrieben wurde


----------



## Pymonte (4. September 2009)

Bujaka schrieb:


> langsam könnte sich aber wirklich ein klitze kleines bisschen was tun oder mal eine Stellung kommen ob WAR schon von Buffed komplett abgeschrieben wurde



hehe, das ist aber bei jedem nicht WoW-MMO die Frage. Bei der RoM, AoC udn HdRO Datenbank hört man diese beschwerden auch. Da werden alle möglichen Tools angeboten,d ie wohl schon seit 1nem Jahr in der Mache sind für WAR, die vermutlich aber nie kommen werden. Ich denke, im hype wird da einfach eine große DB für das Spiel aufgezogen und wenn es dann doch nciht der Topseller unter den MMOs wird erhält es eben die nötigste Pflege, damit die Datenbank nicht ganz aus ist.

Ehrlich gesagt schau ich schon länger nicht mehr zu buffed und auch den blasc-crafter scheint kaum noch ein Spieler zu nutzen, so wenig neue Items wie in der Datenbank aufgeführt werden (dabei gibt es grad jetzt wieder einiges an neuen Items), da gibts bessere Datenbanken.


----------



## Jarwid (14. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt schau ich schon länger nicht mehr zu buffed und auch den blasc-crafter scheint kaum noch ein Spieler zu nutzen, so wenig neue Items wie in der Datenbank aufgeführt werden (dabei gibt es grad jetzt wieder einiges an neuen Items), da gibts bessere Datenbanken.




Dito. Und es ist nicht nur die Datenbank, auch die Aktualität der News und das ganze Magazin kannst du zumindest beim Thema WAR in der Pfeife rauchen. Der letzte halbherzig recherchierte Artikel voller Unwahrheiten erschien zu den LdT. Da schreibt man lieber den 1.000 Guide zu WOW, selbst wenn es im eigenen Haus bereits ne Zeitschrift gibt die sich nur mit diesem Thema (wow) beschäftigt. Was dabei rauskommt wenn man sich mit ALLEM gleichzeitig beschäftigt, aber mit nichts richtig kann man hier eindrucksvoll "bewundern". 

Wenn das offizielle WAR-Forum nicht so schlecht wäre, hätte ich buffed gar nicht mehr in meiner Linkliste.


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Dito. Und es ist nicht nur die Datenbank, auch die Aktualität der News und das ganze Magazin kannst du zumindest beim Thema WAR in der Pfeife rauchen. Der letzte halbherzig recherchierte Artikel voller Unwahrheiten erschien zu den LdT. Da schreibt man lieber den 1.000 Guide zu WOW, selbst wenn es im eigenen Haus bereits ne Zeitschrift gibt die sich nur mit diesem Thema (wow) beschäftigt. Was dabei rauskommt wenn man sich mit ALLEM gleichzeitig beschäftigt, aber mit nichts richtig kann man hier eindrucksvoll "bewundern".
> 
> Wenn das offizielle WAR-Forum nicht so schlecht wäre, hätte ich buffed gar nicht mehr in meiner Linkliste.


Joa,aber so ist Buffed eben.WoW ist ihr Allerheiligstes und statt wenigstens mal entweder die Datenbank zu erneuern oder zu sagen ne,wir machen nichts mehr zu Warhammer (was sie ja eigentlich sowieso nicht mehr tun),lassen sie einfach alles so stehen.Verstehe so ein Verhalten nicht.


----------



## gunbad (2. August 2011)

Diese BLASC 3 App derzeit neue Daten aus 1.4.3 Krieg, neue Elemente oder Dosis upload log er nicht keine Arbeit mehr


----------



## meerp (3. August 2011)

gunbad schrieb:


> Diese BLASC 3 App derzeit neue Daten aus 1.4.3 Krieg, neue Elemente oder Dosis upload log er nicht keine Arbeit mehr



öhm.. ist das deutsch?


----------



## Shmandric (4. November 2011)

gunbad schrieb:


> Diese BLASC 3 App derzeit neue Daten aus 1.4.3 Krieg, neue Elemente oder Dosis upload log er nicht keine Arbeit mehr



Jo!


----------



## Spanier81 (4. November 2011)

Das ist orkisch


----------



## gunbad (25. November 2011)

i said the BLASC 3 app dont work it dont log data from warhammer


----------

